

Facebook's dirty game against Google+ - antonellis
https://plus.google.com/113117251731252114390/posts/hU2Gh9fDwV9

======
greenyoda
I'm not at all a fan of Facebook, but I'm inclined to give them the benefit of
the doubt here since the author of this article doesn't provide any evidence
at all that this problem was a deliberate ploy by Facebook to hurt Google+,
let alone that Facebook is "paying Symantec to take the blame for the lie".
Much more likely that it's a bug.

As Hanlon said: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained
by stupidity."

~~~
Meist
Hi HN! I work for Facebook's Public Policy Team focusing on our Security
efforts. Unfortunately, this was indeed a glitch in our spam prevention
system.

We integrate with many different external blacklists
([https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-security/link-
shim-p...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-security/link-shim-
protecting-the-people-who-use-facebook-from-malicious-urls/10150492832835766))
including Norton and when there's a block on their service we provide a
warning to our users. I have already reached out to Norton to notify them,
however, the cause for the block is a question best suited for their team. We
only use our external blacklist system to protect our users and would never
use it to reduce traffic for competitive reasons.

------
donthe
Can't read it because I'm signed into google but don't have a profile and
google+ account. Google won't let me view the link without first joining
google+. That's dirty!

~~~
damian2000
I'm in the same boat as you, but I can read it ok.

~~~
donthe
While signed in to my Google account, I can't view the public google+ post
posted above without being forced to create a Google profile. Public google+
posts appear in Google's search results. Doesn't that mean that anyone should
be able to view it, not just members? Isn't that Cloaking which is against
Google's own TOS?

~~~
damian2000
Yes - its meant to be a publicly available page. Not sure what's happening for
you - I too am signed into google, but have not created a public profile nor
do I have a google+ account.

~~~
koeselitz
I'm not even signed in, and I can read it fine. I think there must be some
other bug going on here.

